# Huron river smallmouth



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

How far do the smallmouth bass come up the river in Huron? Do they make it up to the dam in Monroeville? Would like to do some fishing in the river. I know to look for the deep holes, but just wonder best time and if they come up that far. Also what are some of the best lures?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, there are plenty of smallies and rock bass all the way to Monroeville. I've never fished the river above Monroeville but wouldn't be surprised if they were there as well. It has been a few years now since i have fished it but always did well right at the bottom of the dam. Also fished Milan Wildlife Area and the Blue Bridge North of there back then. It is mostly shallow water through there so don't plan on catching any giants. Typical creek fishing mostly and I used to wet wade it with a pair of old tennis shoes. Keep the lures simple..... a box of 1/8 and 1/16 jig heads, black or white 3" twister grubs or some solid body tubes will keep you busy all day long. If you want some flash, bring some clip on safety pin spinners. Fish any boulder or log in the deeper water holes.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks. Trying to add a couple other spots to fish that are close. Just curious what’s the biggest smallie you have caught in the Huron river?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Biggest bass i caught out of the Huron was right at the base of the dam in Monroeville.... it was a largemouth and only place i had ever caught a LMB that far upstream. Can't say i ever measured them but would guess it was lucky if i EVER caught one over 15". Majority are between 6" to 10". Years ago, used to fish the old dam at Milan Area and you could do good just fishing in 100 yard or so area below the dam. That dam is long gone and have to cover a lot of ground between deep holes and large boulders. There was another large area of deep water at the farthest point down stream in the public wildlife area. Been 10 years (or more) since i've walked that far down river though.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I might try it sometime, but the size is kinda discouraging. I know they aren’t going to be huge because it’s only couple feet of water. I might be better to just fish Lake Erie shoreline or ponds/reservoirs. Or get out on our 18ft boat and do some walleye/bass fishing. Thanks for all the help


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If your close to those spots and the fish are small, try down sizing your gear. Nothing like a smallie on ultra light tackle.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I've seen no parking signs at the blue bridge area last year where I don't remember seeing them before.....
Monroeville area has a couple of nice spots. The deep spots that are in that area and Milan Wildlife area are few and far between. I can remember a day in mid to late Sept that was unreal but the stars must have been all aligned that day.
Good luck if you go. If you fly fish, all u need is a white or olive bead head woolybugger.


----------



## robinsonb05 (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely a sleeper for big smallmouth!!! The holes at marsh field are a good starting point.


----------



## Smithnp (Oct 5, 2015)

From the Dam to use passed marshfield there are relatively deep spots that can produce decent fish! Twister tails on a jig or rooster tails work great


----------

